# DC Western Saddle (Ranch Cutter)



## cassidysk (Mar 2, 2020)

I'm considering a *DC Western Ranch Cutter*, but don't know anything about the brand. 
Ive always wanted a Martin or a Roohide, but this one is very affordable and im considering taking a chance on it.


*Does anyone have experience with this brand???* My horse is a short backed, big shouldered but fairly petite QH, my crates Reiner fits her quite well right now. 


***I'm working with a very proficient saddle fitter, so no worries on that front, it won't be on my horse if it doesn't fit.


----------

